# Soft tissue found in dinosaur bones



## cih1355 (Dec 16, 2010)

Here is a video produced by Nova that features a scientist who has discovered soft tissue in dinosaur bones: NOVA | T. Rex Blood?


----------



## Zenas (Dec 16, 2010)

> but Schweitzer has found evidence of delicate structures such as blood vessels and red blood cells that have survived for millions of years.



Rather than follow evidence that defies theory, they accept the impossible in order to conform with it.


----------



## goodnews (Dec 16, 2010)

Zenas said:


> > but Schweitzer has found evidence of delicate structures such as blood vessels and red blood cells that have survived for millions of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than follow evidence that defies theory, they accept the impossible in order to conform with it.



Yes. The unfortunate thing is that most scientsists are so dogmatic in their old world evolutionistic beliefs that they refuse to see these types of discoveries for what they obviously are.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 16, 2010)

Zenas said:


> > but Schweitzer has found evidence of delicate structures such as blood vessels and red blood cells that have survived for millions of years.
> 
> 
> 
> Rather than follow evidence that defies theory, they accept the impossible in order to conform with it.



They want creationists to back up their claims with evidence. If this evidence is not good enough, then what would be good evidence? 

Is there a dating method that can find the age of a blood vessel or a red blood cell?


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 16, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > > but Schweitzer has found evidence of delicate structures such as blood vessels and red blood cells that have survived for millions of years.
> ...


 
Only that red blood cells decay much faster than 65 million years.


----------



## PresbyDane (Dec 16, 2010)

Old earth censoring, I can not even watch this video due to region restrictions. 

"now do not wake up those europeans we have them lulled to sleep with evolution we only need to fool the americans then we are good."

Comment that could have been uttered by dawkins


----------



## SolaSaint (Dec 16, 2010)

I guess if a dino walked up and bit one of these guys they would claim its millions of years old.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 16, 2010)

So what does this mean? 
Thanks!

Signed, Clueless


----------



## au5t1n (Dec 16, 2010)

he beholds said:


> So what does this mean?
> Thanks!
> 
> Signed, Clueless


 
Hi Clueless.  The last dinosaurs are supposed to have died out 65 million years ago. Blood tissue does not last that long. Before a T-rex was discovered with hemoglobin in its bones, modern scientists agreed that soft tissue cannot last that long.


----------



## goodnews (Dec 16, 2010)

he beholds said:


> So what does this mean?
> Thanks!
> 
> Signed, Clueless



Clueless - It strongly suggests that these dinosaurs lived much more recently than the evolutionists want us to believe. It's very difficult to believe that actual animal flesh & DNA could have remained to this day in these animals if they died millions of years ago. These kinds of finds clearly suggest that these animals died much more recently thus destroying the evolutionary time table. But, these evolutionists continuw to deny the evidence.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 16, 2010)

So how many years would it take for blood tissue to disintergrate? 6,000 to 10,000 years?


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 17, 2010)

goodnews said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > So what does this mean?
> ...


 
They not only deny the evidence; they say that creationists distort the evidence or have no evidence to support their position.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2010)

> Old earth censoring, I can not even watch this video due to region restrictions.
> 
> "now do not wake up those europeans we have them lulled to sleep with evolution we only need to fool the americans then we are good."
> 
> Comment that could have been uttered by dawkins



Old _World_ censoring. But you can read the transcript. 

Very interesting. The evolutionary paradigm will change eventually, but it's a process, lasting hopefully not millions of years!


----------



## Skyler (Dec 17, 2010)

cih1355 said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > > but Schweitzer has found evidence of delicate structures such as blood vessels and red blood cells that have survived for millions of years.
> ...


 
Well, obviously, in a chance random universe this is exactly what we'd expect. That's all it proves.


----------



## goodnews (Dec 17, 2010)

Richard Tallach said:


> > Old earth censoring, I can not even watch this video due to region restrictions.
> >
> > "now do not wake up those europeans we have them lulled to sleep with evolution we only need to fool the americans then we are good."
> >
> ...



Ha! Maybe, if ya'll found Nessie it would expedite the process.


----------



## cih1355 (Dec 17, 2010)

Skyler said:


> cih1355 said:
> 
> 
> > Zenas said:
> ...


 
Evolutionists don't have to believe in a chance random universe; they could believe in determinism.


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2010)

goodnews said:


> Richard Tallach said:
> 
> 
> > > Old earth censoring, I can not even watch this video due to region restrictions.
> ...



I think we'll have to drain the Loch to do that! Deploy the delacinator!

---------- Post added at 09:27 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




cih1355 said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > cih1355 said:
> ...



But the origin of the determinism/fate has to be chance-random for the atheistic evolutionist, hence another reason for the popularity of the recent "Multiverse" theory among desperate atheists, in which in another universe Richard Dawkins is a telly evangelist and Christopher Hitchens is a Presbyterian firebrand!

The atheists swing from worshipping at the altar of rationalism (human - finite, fallen and fallible - rationality) to worshipping at the altar of irrationalism ( an ultimately irrational Universe or "Multiverse"). 

They cannot concede that they don't know, otherwise they have sold the pass to the Theists, particularly the Christian Theists. But they cannot concede that rationality is the foundation of the Universe, otherwise they have conceded to God.


----------



## jwithnell (Dec 17, 2010)

I think the issue is more a belief in a materialistic universe (what we see is all we get) and determinism may or may not be a belief.

If they have indeed found red blood cells, I'm all for waiting to see what science can do with it. God created all of the universe; what's to fear?


----------



## Peairtach (Dec 17, 2010)

There's lots about dino soft tissue and the shock and surprise it caused. It was found a few years ago, if it's the real deal:-

soft tissue dinosaurs - Web Search

Many Dino Fossils Could Have Soft Tissue Inside


----------

